# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) عاجل مشكل الانطفاء في الهاتف

## سفيان سات

المرجو من الاخوة مساعدتي في حل مشكل الاطفاء samsung gt-s5220 اتناء استقبال اي مكالمة وشكرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جرب عمل hard reset

----------


## youcefaioub

*اخي غير البطارية وجرب نرجو الرد للاستفادة*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> *اخي غير البطارية وجرب نرجو الرد للاستفادة*

 *+**
تم تنضيف الهاتف جيداً من داخل بوسطة سائل جوبيتر*

----------


## marrakechi

أخي الكريم جرب أولا عمل فلاش للجهاز إذا لم ينفع فهو عطل هاردويري يتم حله كالتالي:
1- تنضيف دوائر الريزو بالجبتير جيدا ثم تسخين خفيف بالهوة وإعادة التجريب إذا لم ينفع 
2- تغيير ال PA المسؤول عن تضخيم إشارة الإرسال ثم التجريب إذا لم ينفع 
3- تغيير IC-RF المسؤولة عن التعديل التناظري لإشارة الراديو
والله أعلم

----------

